# classen im defaultpackage nutzen



## default (15. Jan 2007)

also ich habe ein jar file und dass hab ich auf den classpath gesetzt aber ich möchte auch die classen 
im defaultpackage benutzen weis jemand wie man das macht mit netbeans?


----------



## Beni (15. Jan 2007)

Das geht nur, wenn deine Klassen ebenfalls im Default-Package sind, denn das Default-Package kann man nicht importieren (Der Syntax "import ;" ist nunmal falsch).

(Oder du benutzt Reflection, um die Angabe der Klassennamen im Quellcode vermeiden zu können. Ist natürlich ein gigantischer Overhead, hässlich, unsicher, ... )


----------



## hmmmm (15. Jan 2007)

hab gedacht ich entpacke das jar einfach zu den anderen klassen aber wie mach ich das ich will ja das netbeans die klassen dann auch erkennt


----------



## Wildcard (15. Jan 2007)

Die schnellste (und sinnvollste) Lösung ist es alle Klassen im Default-package in echte packages zu tun.


----------

